# Some really fun knitting patterns



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

http://fibermania.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20knitting%20patterns

Scroll down and find the free knitting patterns on the right side. She also features an easy way to dye a skein of wool. Enjoy , Zoe


----------



## sparrowt777 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link. :-D Love the Mitred Poncho. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the link, there was some great ideas here.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of great ideas here, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

She has some really nice items. I'm going to read through - it looks like she might offer some helpful tips too.
Thanks!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

There is some amazing stuff on that site. Thank you so much for sharing. I especially like the way she dyes yarn. I will be trying that method.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great link...and I laughed out loud when I saw the pattern named Simon Cowl....thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I loved her version of the BSJ bonnet (Elizabeth Zimmerman)for children and adults! Great information!! Thank you!!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful patterns - thx.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting. She is a fantastic talent. Her quilt area is great, also.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the book she is featuring on one of her blog entries!!! I thought I was the only one who ever bought it - I have never seen another copy- I think it was the early seventies when I bought it!!!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

She has some beautiful sweaters.


----------

